# No.2 Found Dead - RIP Paul Gray



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Slipknots bassist found dead - BBC News

At least it was a Rock'n'Roll way to go..... RIP Paul


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Heard about this yesterday, terrible news.

Suspected overdose.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Just read about this. Could my crappy week get any worse?!

R.I.P. Paul, you've gone way too soon.


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sad news indeed, R.I.P


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shame. RIP


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i was gutted to hear this, im a massive slipknot fan. RIP paul.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Really sad to hear this. Just listen to the self title album the other day.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Heard about this earlier today, absolutely gutting. Being an attempted bassist myself I always liked his stuff and he livened things up on stage too! 

Very very sad stuff and such a waste too. I've been a Slipknot fance since 1998 when I heard the song 'Eyeless' prior to their debut. 

RIP.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

me and my friend loved sitting and chilling to slipknot ! Im going to dig out their album now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh no,RIP Paul.I think Slipknot's first album is a classic metal album.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ross said:


> Oh no,RIP Paul.I think Slipknot's first album is a classic metal album.


one of my top 5 for sure.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ross said:


> I think Slipknot's first album is a classic metal album.


I'm with you on that. When it came out it was a big deal, it was a new sound but yet one people could get into quite easily.

I knew a lot of people at the time wrote them off as a novelty act but their music stood up for itself. Even now that album sounds brutal but accessible. It also got a lot of people into metal or into heavier styles of metal.

Also, I'd be inclined to say they are a band that have written consistently good albums. Not many bands can say they've kepty the level of quality from album to album.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Slipknot have done a conference:


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Devastated.

Been a fan for years, and used to play bass in a metal band myself.

Another one gone way too early - The Rev, Peter Steel, Ronny Dio and now Paul.

RIP to you all brothers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm with you on that. When it came out it was a big deal, it was a new sound but yet one people could get into quite easily.
> 
> I knew a lot of people at the time wrote them off as a novelty act but their music stood up for itself. Even now that album sounds brutal but accessible. It also got a lot of people into metal or into heavier styles of metal.
> 
> Also, I'd be inclined to say they are a band that have written consistently good albums. Not many bands can say they've kepty the level of quality from album to album.


I know,its one of those albums I can put on and when it finishes I can easily just play it again which shows its a superb album:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ross said:


> I know,its one of those albums I can put on and when it finishes I can easily just play it again which shows its a superb album:thumb:


Absolutely, back to back superb tracks. Up there with the metal classics.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Peach said:


> The Rev


Still gutted about that one as I'm a massive Avenged Sevenfold fan.

RIP Paul Gray

Big Slipknot fan


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Peach said:


> Another one gone way too early - The Rev, Peter Steel, _*Ronny Dio*_ and now Paul.


To be fair, Ronny wasn't exactly young!


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

True, but still a big loss to music.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm with you on that. When it came out it was a big deal, it was a new sound but yet one people could get into quite easily.
> 
> I knew a lot of people at the time wrote them off as a novelty act but their music stood up for itself. Even now that album sounds brutal but accessible. It also got a lot of people into metal or into heavier styles of metal.
> 
> Also, I'd be inclined to say they are a band that have written consistently good albums. Not many bands can say they've kepty the level of quality from album to album.


couldnt agree more.


----------

